# My first time judging a competition



## Greg Rempe (May 31, 2005)

Before I "rock on" you...did you take a class for that???

_*ROCK ON!!!*_


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2005)

In that case........_*Rock On*_


----------

